# special eddition 2013 gold allez race frame



## Steinekenbda (Feb 14, 2013)

has anyone seen one of these in person? my lbs has access to one but the pic doesn't do it justice. I would like to hear from anyone who has seen one or has pics of one built up. 

im not really a 'gold frame' kind of guy but if it looked cool built up would consider it

thanks!


----------



## tonymontoya (Apr 13, 2012)

I just saw it yesterday and it is pretty incredible. The pictures make it look more brown but it is gold! I am building it up with my Dura Ace 7900 Groupset and Carbon wheels. The black on gold is going to be ridiculous!


----------



## aaronpass (Apr 11, 2013)

Pictures please. Nothing exists when I search in google...


----------



## Steinekenbda (Feb 14, 2013)

Yes pics pls. Don't think I will pull the trigger but would love to see one


----------



## Wrenchpen (May 17, 2013)

Got mine in this afternoon. These were a VERY limited run only offered to dealers as personal bikes, so picking one up will be tough... At least until your mechanic is really hard up for beer money. The frame is even better than I expected, the anodized finish is phenomenal. I guess it's obvious what I'll be working on tomorrow!


----------



## ukbloke (Sep 1, 2007)

Very nice, looks like King Midas's bike. Also reminds me of this:


----------



## Steinekenbda (Feb 14, 2013)

No wonder it was a better price than the black frame.... Didn't realize it was so rare until I couldn't find the pick he showed me online and no one on here had heard of it.... Tempting


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

Preferring the stealth look, not my fav, but in traditional Spec fashion, well executed.


----------



## Wrenchpen (May 17, 2013)

I usually prefer the stealth look as well; my other bikes are all black or gray. Gold is definitely a departure for me, but I think it'll look great with black components and deepish carbon wheels. There were so few of these made (I want to say around 65 or so) that it made my choice in a new performance aluminum frame an easy one, especially since I was already leaning toward the new allez race. At any rate, I'll post completed pics and would love to see anyone else's build. Cheers!


----------



## tonymontoya (Apr 13, 2012)

View attachment 281259
View attachment 281260


Here are some photos of mine. It rides awesome and it had come in at the same weight as my carbon BH G5.

I have Dura Ace 7900 and Ultegra with a SRAM Red Crank. Yeah I don't care about mixin it up.


----------



## Steinekenbda (Feb 14, 2013)

Very nice


----------

